# Is there a fish Dr. in the house?? need help



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So the member I sold my Ctenopomas to a few months ago has a problem with them and a couple other fish and needs some advice asap. Right now this is all the info I can provide till I see him on again, this is from the PM I received from him:

*they seem to have raised scales and red at the base of their fins right around their gills they are very dark almost black I have tried a parasitic general testament an also a round of E.M Erythromycin for bacterial wondering if there is anything else I can try or if this is just going to be the end for them any suggestions or considerations much appreciated thanks*


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

well, the raised scales and reddness sounds very internal bacterial, I like Kanaplex for this, but unfortunately, often, by the time the scales are raised, the fish is done. Warmer water, water changes.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

oh, and increase aeration, sometimes salt helps with osmotic balance. Salt, or equilibrium, or remineralize. Is the new owner using RO water?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Haven't had any in a long time, but in the past, any fish that showed raised scales was usually put down as I assumed it was took far gone to have a realistic chance of recovery. That was just me, not something I read or heard about.


----------

